# Personal hygiene



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

The poll question is about showers but additional questions:

1. when and how much deodorant do you use?
2. how extensive is your dental hygiene? brush? floss? mouthwash? 3 times?
3. nose picking? y/n? in public?
4. ear wax?
5. baths?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

1. I don't use deodorant instead I use baby powder or essential oils like lavender. 
2. I just brush my teeth 3 or 4 times a day.
3. No.
4. I use a Q-tip daily.

I also don't shower much. I do baths instead for some weird reason.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

1. I use dry deodorant after I shower every day
2. I brush my teeth 2 times a day along with mouthwash, once in the morning and at night
3. Yes but I wash my hands after that (not in public)
4. I use a q tip once a week
5. I don't take baths I just take a quick shower


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

On school days, I shower once, in the morning. Other days, I just have one shower whenever I feel like it. I dislike it when I have a shower, and straight after, I have to take a dump. Bleh. Sometimes, I really feel like having a second shower, but I don't want to waste water.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

1. when and how much deodorant do you use? - I use roll on and bodyspray every morning
2. how extensive is your dental hygiene? brush? floss? mouthwash? 3 times? - Brush twice a day, floss when I need to, or when I remember, mouthwash when I feel like I need extra good oral hygiene for whatever reason. 
3. nose picking? y/n? in public? - Not in public lol 
4. ear wax? - I had a problem with excess wax and blocked ears all the time but then I went to the doctor a few months ago and got some drops and haven't had any since. Hoping it'll stay that way.
5. baths? - Don't have a bath in my house.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> 1. when and how much deodorant do you use?
> 2. how extensive is your dental hygiene? brush? floss? mouthwash? 3 times?
> 3. nose picking? y/n? in public?
> 4. ear wax?
> 5. baths?


1. Morning. 2-3 swipes.

2. I try to brush at least once to twice a day. Err, sometimes I just can't be bothered, though. I use mouthwash when I'm feeling fancy. And. . .flossing? Heh. But, yeah, I'm not particularly proud of my dental hygiene. :um

3. No. I blow my nose with a tissue like a civilized person.

4. Q-tips.

5. Nah. Showers for me.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Personal hygiene was a big feature at school*

maths teacher

surprised us that the topic was only about smoking tobacco

He whined about his lost family due to emphysema

A few were smoking in the bike shed out of sight

He made it clear by ramifications of lung and other damage
I won't forget. I tried to stop mum from doing it. This was decades before public warnings to stop smoking

I liked advice to not spend money on lottery from a different maths teacher. The probability of winning the prize or not is heavily outweighed by never paying and keeping your money.

Any gamble could serve by making me more confident and employed if I smoked.

Who prefers being wealthy, unhealthy, living longer, in poverty, etc...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

1. in the morning, just a little bit is enough to work.
2. brush twice a day, don't floss, mouthwash when I feel like it
3. I nose pick in public. haven't been called out on it yet.
4. I use a q tip every now and then, but not too often.
5. I don't take baths.

I shower once every day after whichever time I wake up at, even when nothing is planned.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

1. when and how much deodorant do you use?
- Morning if I am going out. 2 swipes

2. how extensive is your dental hygiene? brush? floss? mouthwash? 3 times?
- Brush twice a day

3. nose picking? y/n? in public?
- No

4. ear wax?
- Q-tips

5. baths?
- No


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

*1. when and how much deodorant do you use?

*I use deodorant every morning, usually one or two swipes.

* 2. how extensive is your dental hygiene? brush? floss? mouthwash? 3 times?

*I brush my teeth twice a day- once in the morning when I wake up and again before I go to bed. I use mouthwash once a day on most days and floss before brushing every night.

* 3. nose picking? y/n? in public?

*No.*

4. ear wax?

*Occasional cue tip.
*
5. baths?*

Nope, I take showers once a day, usually at night time.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll only answer one of them:

I have ocd when it comes to putting on deodorant. The swipes, and amount, has to be even. Left/right, right/left, right/left, left/right. I often don't feel satisfied with that, though(what I really want to do is reverse the whole thing starting from the right), and keep going until I have to force myself to stop swiping :lol

I'm gonna try to stop doing that, because I usually end up putting on more than I want(and sometimes I wipe some off with paper afterwards). Wow... it sounds really odd now that I'm putting it into words.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

2 or more 
I find showering in the morning to be better than coffee.

1. when and how much deodorant do you use?
I'm not a smelly person, so I use them only occasionally.
2. how extensive is your dental hygiene? brush? floss? mouthwash? 3 times?
I brush 3 times. Besides the brush, I use Crest mouthwash
3. nose picking? y/n? in public?
No nose picking
4. ear wax?
Mild hydrogen peroxide wash every 3 months
5. baths? 
Too expensive


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> The poll question is about showers but additional questions:
> 
> 1. when and how much deodorant do you use?
> 2. how extensive is your dental hygiene? brush? floss? mouthwash? 3 times?
> ...


I shower once or twice a day.

1. I apply 2 or 3 swipes per pit each morning after my shower
2. I brush 2-3 times a day with an ionic ultrasonic toothbrush that has an ionic charge that causes the teeth to repel any plaque. I also use a tongue/cheek cleaner brush just for my tongue and cheeks. I usually floss every day, sometimes twice in one day. I oil pull during my shower, meaning that I swish sunflower oil around in my mouth to help clean it further and make my teeth whiter because it helps remove stains and bacteria.
3. I wash my nose in the shower, but no picking in public.
4. I gently swab my ears after my shower.
5. No. I prefer showers because I can get cleaner that way. On the very rare occasion that I do take a tub bath, I have to shower afterwards anyway, or else I feel like I'm just not clean enough.


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

1. When and how much deodorant do you use?
Almost never, I don't really need it to be honest...I tend to use cologne more.

2. How extensive is your dental hygiene? brush? floss? mouthwash? 3 times?
Brush + Mouthwash - 3 times (before breakfast, after breakfast, before bed).

3. Nose picking? y/n? in public?
No, although; public toilet + tissue paper = sometimes.

4. Ear wax?
(Q-tip) Once every ~2 days, I'm an oily kind of guy.

5. Baths?
Nope.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Gwynevere said:


> The poll question is about showers but additional questions:
> 
> 1. when and how much deodorant do you use?
> 2. how extensive is your dental hygiene? brush? floss? mouthwash? 3 times?
> ...


1. After I shower and before leaving the house. Lately I've been putting it on 4 times a day cause I've been sweating so much. I am now showering twice a day due to the heat.

2. Brush 2-3 times a day. Floss 1-2 times a day. Some days if I stay home, I get lazy and only brush once. Don't use mouthwash.

3. Yeah, I pick it often.

4. I was putting q-tips in my ears once a day but then I thought I was starting to get an ear infection so stopped. Now I just dab the outer ear with tissue after a shower.

5. I'm not taking a bath when I live with roommates. Gross.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't understand people who shower every day (unless you do a lot of physical labor, especially outdoors). Like...how.

1. I use deodorant almost every day.
2. I brush my teeth like twice a day, sometimes I forget. I only floss very occasionally. (Dentists are always impressed with my teeth, don't know why.)
3. Nah. Although I feel like people aren't gonna be honest with this question lol
4. I had a bad habit of using q tips like every day, but then my ear actually started BLEEDING and I got a really painful ear infection, and I also found out you're not supposed to use q tips like that...oops...
5. No baths.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Slytherclaw said:


> I don't understand people who shower every day. *Like...how*.


You get in the bathroom, strip naked, step into the shower, turn the water knob on, rinse, lather, repeat. Very refreshing and theurapetic.

I don't understand people who shower a few days a week. Like...how.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Showering is such an effort though. If I shower than I have to redo my hair. F that.


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

I shower usually once per day


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I usually shower once a day, but I may skip showering if I'm going to be inside all day. :stu



Gwynevere said:


> The poll question is about showers but additional questions:
> 
> 1. when and how much deodorant do you use?
> 2. how extensive is your dental hygiene? brush? floss? mouthwash? 3 times?
> ...


1. 5 swipes of deoderant under each arm in the morning. If I know it's going to be really hot and I'm going out I might bring deoderant with me to re-apply at some point.
2. I brush my teeth twice a day and use mouthwash and floss before bed at night.
3. Not in public lol.
4. I clean my ears...
5. I haven't taken a bath in years.  I would love to take a bubble bath, but not alone.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I shower once a day during the week. I do tend to skip showers if I know I won't really be going anywhere aside from stuff like groceries.

Also, I ALWAYS go in order of shyt-shower-shave. Taking a dump after a shower is weird.
*
1. When and how much deodorant do you use? *Deodorant after a shower only, a handful of swipes unless it's hot. Otherwise, I always have some Axe spray in my car just in case.

*2. How extensive is your dental hygiene? brush? floss? mouthwash? 3 times?* Brush twice a day, floss at night. Mouthwash once a week.

*3. nose picking? y/n? in public?* I confess that I do pick in private. Never in public.

*4. ear wax?* I get rid of it with Q-tips after a shower.

*5. baths?* Not since I was a kid. I have a stand-up shower only.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

this thread stinks


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

1. Deodorant, once in the morning - generous amount
2. I brush twice a day and use mouthwash once
3. Nose picking - before I go out
4. Clean it in shower or with a tissue
5. Rarely


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I shower every other day and don't use deodorant because I don't need it.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

nubly said:


> You get in the bathroom, strip naked, step into the shower, turn the water knob on, rinse, lather, repeat. Very refreshing and theurapetic.
> 
> I don't understand people who shower a few days a week. Like...how.


Wow, no need for the excessive attitude. And showering/washing your hair every day isn't actually good for you. It dries out your skin and definitely isn't good for your hair. Maybe if I worked outside or did physically demanding stuff all day it'd be a different story, but since I don't, every other day is fine with me, and seems to be fine with everyone else around me.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

The poll question is about showers but additional questions:

1. deodorant?
A quick spray, just enough to work.

2. dental hygiene?
Brush my teeth morning/eve sometimes mouthwash.

3. nose picking?
Yes at home.

4. ear wax?
Q-tips

5. baths?
We don't own a bath, I shower 2-4 times per day, depending on how hot it is and how many times I exercise.


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

Sometimes I skip showering, but it's usually about every other day. Yeah, I know, kind of gross, but you know how it is...

As for dental hygiene, I think I may be addicted to mouthwash.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

1. I don't use it that often. I don't really sweat easily.
2. I brush my teeth twice a day but rarely floss.
3. .....
4. I clean my ears every time I shower.
5. I take one once a week or every other week. I take a shower 3-4 times a week.


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

1. when and how much deodorant do you use?

In the morning after a bath. Roll on, no smelly sprays. I don't like it when people inflict their scent on anyone who stands within a metre of them. Use talc on other places. 

2. how extensive is your dental hygiene? brush? floss? mouthwash? 3 times?

Brush my teeth twice a day. Floss and use interdental brushes. Mouthwash

3. nose picking? y/n? in public?

In private. Sometimes you just have to. 

4. ear wax?

Use fingers in the bath. Sticking q-tips in your ear pushes wax into your ear and causes infections etc.

5. baths?

Usually twice a day, once before work. Again after exercising. My hair is so oily I wash it everyday and it doesn't dry my hair or scalp out. 

Other stuff:

Never wear the same shoes twice in a row. Regularly wash trainers in washing machine and use absorbent insoles.

Never wear the same clothes twice; some people can get away with this, some people - like me - can't.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I usually shower daily, on occasion I skip a day.

1. I put on an antiperspirant deodorant after every shower & when I need it if I've been sweating a lot after exercise for example. I never use body sprays or colognes 

2. I always brush at least once a day. When I have it I floss regularly. Mouthwash is a rarity for me

3. Nose picking is a disgusting habit

4. I don't use Q-Tips or anything. On occasion there will be a wax build up but it's usually dealt with swiftly enough with my pinkie 

5. A bath is a true rarity for me. As a form of cleanliness I don't trust them, I mean you're scrubbing yourself into a pool of water you're spending an extended time in. At least the shower is constantly being drained as you go. As a form of relaxation they can be ok


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

I shower every morning, go to the gym 2-3 times a week so I shower afterwards as well, and occasionally before I go to bed if I feel really dirty and sweaty basically if it's one of those insanely warm days. 

1. Deodorant spray, once in the morning and later again if I'm meeting people in the evening.
2. Brush twice a day and mouthwash afterwards, I'd floss if it wasn't such a hassle but I'm kinda mini-traumatized by breaking off part of my front tooth (which already broke off and got fixed when I was a kid) not very long after my dentist told me to start flossing.
3. In private, but only when I feel my nose is clogged. I do unintentially pick small wounds on or around my nose while doing other stuff, or grab my nose as some sort of fallback when I feel my arms/hands should be doing something. Sooo, I guess I sometimes look as if I'm picking my nose..
4. With my fingers if my ear feels weird, only if I'm at home with a posibility to wash my hands immediatly.
5. Don't have a bath, wouldn't use it (more than once or twice a year) if I had one.


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

1.) I use baking soda mixed with water instead of deodorant, once a day. Deodorant gives me a rash, plus it works way better than deodorant.
2.)I brush and floss twice a day and rinse with diluted hydrogen peroxide.
3.) Never in public lol.
4.) I use q-tips everyday.
5.) A bubble bath once in a while to relax.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I used to shower in the morning and every time I had a workout. Now, I just want until after the neighbors have gone to bed and use their pool
I wear deodorant when I am working or going out. I often skip it if I am not going anywhere. I worry about all the metals and stuff being absorbed.
I brush at least twice a day and usually floss at night. If I am eating sweets or something I usually do it more often.
I am not against picking my nose, but I don't seem to do it all that often anymore.
Soap and water or q-tips.
The only time I take baths is when I am with someone else.


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

CasketCase said:


> 1.) I use *baking soda* mixed with water instead of deodorant, once a day. Deodorant gives me a rash, plus it works way better than deodorant.
> 2.)I brush and floss twice a day and rinse with *diluted hydrogen peroxide*.
> 3.) Never in public lol.
> 4.) I use q-tips everyday.
> 5.) A bubble bath once in a while to relax.


Some interesting solutions there.


----------

